
A collection of ReactVR experiments - nik-graf
https://github.com/nikgraf/webvr-experiments
======
FezVrasta
I can see a bright future for JavaScript

~~~
mxstbr
Especially for React. The decision to decouple the component layer from the
rendering layer makes it amazingly easy to create new renderers!

I reckon in 2017 we'll see both React and JavaScript a lot more places than
before.

------
rwieruch
Next level: Now I have to learn to create 3D models with Maya, Cinema4D or
Blender as a web developer :)

~~~
woofyman
If you have a Mac, I recommend cheetah 3D.

------
FLGMwt
In case anyone's missing context, there have been a few WebVR renderers for
React, some built on top of A-frame, some native WebVR. ReactVR is a new,
currently preview, release of a Facebook-built VR React renderer.

It was announced at the Oculus Connect dev conf in October 2016.

------
_pdp_
React gets a lot of things right but the technology is not exclusive to
JavaScript. We will see adoption of similar approach in other languages with
potentially portable views and semi-portable business logic (more decoupling I
suppose).

In terms of ReactVR - yes it is pretty cool.

